

Will NYTimes, WSJ, and the FT enter the video news market? - laglad

I was reading Gruber's blog about how apps could be the new channel on a potential iTV. Taking this to be true, will prestigious newspapers like the NYTimes use this opportunity to enter the TV business?
======
rdaley
WSJ is already doing this and will be on YouTube's recently announced
"original channels" section: <http://www.youtube.com/creators/original-
channels.html>

Personally, I see most of the best original content coming out of the "indies"
in the next few years. Most of these channels won't be entirely independent
(red bull channel, TED channel) but completely bypass traditional cable and
broadcast.

It will be like music, sure there are huge hits like Cold Play and Lady Gaga,
but most of the quality and innovation come from the 1000's of smaller content
creators.

Economically, it leaves more companies fighting for a piece of the Advertising
pie, with less domination at the top.

Just my opinion.

~~~
laglad
Thanks for the link. I can see that evolution happening in current media
consumption habits, so it makes sense that the new paradigm of television will
reflect this more.

